

Banner Ads on Flies - ojbyrne
http://mashable.com/2009/10/29/banner-ads-on-flies/

======
pbhjpbhj
I wonder if they can release a virus that brings you up in hives that spell
out their company name ... incredibly creative.

One of the other companies present needed to hand out branded flyswats ...
perhaps a computer company "we kill the annoying bugs before they get to
you!".

